# Seneca



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Coming down Friday night for the weekend to do some tlc on the cabin. Planning on doing some fishing while we are down. Anyone been out recently if so how was the bite and the condition of the lake. All ours up here are rising and choc milk.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Drove by about 4 days ago. Lake was still at least 4 ft low and muddy.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

As of today the lake is about 1 ft from summer pool and the color of choc milk. Water is being released through the dam.
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/rive...all&allpoints=145436,145437&data[]=hydrograph
832.2 is approx full pool just an FYI


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

We got some good fish this weekend in the muddy water. All came snap jigging vibes. Fishing from shore. Black/white and purpitrator were the best colors. Didn’t even worry about getting live bait. Figured it wouldn’t give off enough sound in the choc milk


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW!! WTG!!


----------



## Heath Fairhurst (Mar 2, 2016)

Erieangler51 said:


> We got some good fish this weekend in the muddy water. All came snap jigging vibes. Fishing from shore. Black/white and purpitrator were the best colors. Didn’t even worry about getting live bait. Figured it wouldn’t give off enough sound in the choc milk
> View attachment 256966
> View attachment 256967


Nice job!! You earn em...


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice job! Those are beauts!!


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

^.....????????????????????????


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Lay off the bottle rumit08


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

rumit08 said:


> Somebody acquainted with Seneca only as a scholar is probably going to be stunned by the points of interest of his own life.


What?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, lol I don’t think that was from drinking alone.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

And Confucsious says ,.?,!!?? What the Heck???


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think he had his tongue wrapped around his eye tooth....he couldn't see what he was saying!


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Erieangler51 said:


> We got some good fish this weekend in the muddy water. All came snap jigging vibes. Fishing from shore. Black/white and purpitrator were the best colors. Didn’t even worry about getting live bait. Figured it wouldn’t give off enough sound in the choc milk
> View attachment 256966
> View attachment 256967


Nice catch. It was good to meet you yesterday. Good luck this season!


----------

